# Bathroom faucet lift rod leak



## torchsonghq (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi.

So, I have a sink over cabinet. One day I've noticed water leak under the sink. After couple of troubleshooting, we found that the water was coming from the lift rod. Even a single drop of water to the lift rod will result a leak in the cabinet.

Is a such design normal? Should we be more careful not to splash the water around lift rod?

For temporary measure I wrapped a paper towel around the lift rod.
Any input would be appreciated it. Thank you.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 11, 2011)

Is this a plastic or, metal drain assy?

Have you tried tightening the nut on the lift rod?

Metal assemblies can sometimes have replacement parts available while plastic ones almost never do. Either way if tightening the nut doesn't work a new pop up assy is usually the best answer.


----------

